# Best Firewood Processor for 10k-15k



## xwaaamanx (Sep 17, 2009)

I was just wondering what would be a good firewood processor for the price of $10,000 to $15,000. I saw the Hud-son Badger and a few others. I was looking for something similar to the badger (winch pull up). Thanks


----------



## Butch(OH) (Sep 17, 2009)

10K Yaint goen to purchase one for that kinda doe, not even a used one. 

Assuming you are talking about a new machine there is no such thing as a good processor for 10K. 15k gets you into the barely useful models, good enough for light duty use, small diameters, easy splitting etc etc. Not sure what the euro style processors Hakki Pilke (spelling??) Jappa etc are going for at this time. I dont like the Euro designs personally.

Processors that operate like the badger are limited to the Badger and the Chompers which are way higher than your spending limit. If there are others Iam unaware of them.

Bottom line is if you want a decent processor for what you want to spend you need to fire up your imagination, visit some scrap yards and plug in your welder and go to work, that's what I did.


----------



## leon (Sep 17, 2009)

*firewood processor etc.*



xwaaamanx said:


> I was just wondering what would be a good firewood processor for the price of $10,000 to $15,000. I saw the Hud-son Badger and a few others. I was looking for something similar to the badger (winch pull up). Thanks



You should look at the chomper processor that is powered with a tractor power take off and carried with the tractors three point hitch.



www.chomper.com:cheers::chainsaw::givebeer::)


leon


----------



## redprospector (Sep 17, 2009)

I bought my little Chomper used in the price range you're looking to spend.
There are processors that will out produce mine, but not in that price range.

Andy


----------



## biggenius29 (Sep 17, 2009)

For that price I dont think you will be able to find a good processor. But you could make one heck of one though. 

Shoot, if I had $2000 I could make one heck of a processor.

I have my splitter built, but in the long run it will be a processor as the funds allow and the parts become available.


----------



## wdchuck (Sep 18, 2009)

http://for-sale.yakaz.com/firewood-processor-for-sale


----------



## Bass (Sep 18, 2009)

this one has been on cl for a while

http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/grd/1379934668.html


----------



## STLfirewood (Sep 18, 2009)

Buy 2 Super splitters and a conveyor. Use the money left over to hire 2 guys to run them. If you have something supplying them blocks you will be putting out 10 cord a day or more. Just depends on how you split it.

Scott


----------



## LAH (Sep 18, 2009)

17,000 plus freight & taxes.

http://www.chomper.net/Simplex14 Info.html


----------



## biggenius29 (Sep 18, 2009)

wdchuck said:


> http://for-sale.yakaz.com/firewood-processor-for-sale



If I had the money I would be taking a trip to Boston this weekend. I like making my own stuff, but Timberwolf makes some nice stuff.


----------



## xwaaamanx (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks guys... i dont have a tractor to hook it up to and i wasnt looking for a giant one. when i meant good i meant reliable and comes with some good features.


----------



## blackdiesel (Sep 19, 2009)

For that kind of money I would buy a TW-5 and a good saw. If I wanted new, I've got around 20k in my used timber wolf processor. started with a pro-cmx, then added a PTO driven pump and a hyd. saw, then a 140 hp power plant that runs on waste oil.


----------



## LAH (Sep 20, 2009)

blackdiesel said:


> For that kind of money I would buy a TW-5 and a good saw. If I wanted new, I've got around 20k in my used timber wolf processor. started with a pro-cmx, then added a PTO driven pump and a hyd. saw, then a 140 hp power plant that runs on waste oil.



Sounds as if you've got a machine.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Sep 20, 2009)

If you do not have a tractor then a processor is kind of a too big of a step to take at once. Processors need the wood brought to them and a tractor or a skid loader is needed for that. Without a tractor to move the logs the next best thing is a darn good splitter or even two set nose to nose. Block the logs with a chainsaw and one operator can feed both splitters and feed the wood to a conveyor.

My brother has a big Timberwolf processor and that is one of smallest costs in his woodyard. His Kubota tractor, wood delivery trucks, yard truck and two conveyors cost far, far more than the processor did. His tractor runs all the time that his processor does as it needs to feed the logs to keep the processor happy.


----------



## JKS (Sep 20, 2009)

I agree with black diesel,get you a tw5 with all the options and a ms 660 or equal to buck up the wood with. unless your doing over 100 cord a year you will be surprise how much you can get done in a short amount of time.


----------



## STLfirewood (Sep 21, 2009)

For production wood I think a Super Split would be faster then a TW-5. Not knocking the Timber Wolfe we all know they are top notch. But the Super Splitter is cheaper to operate cheaper to buy and I think faster when working with production wood.

Scott


----------



## MJR (Sep 21, 2009)

I put Hudson on the same level as HF.


----------



## JKS (Sep 21, 2009)

I agree that the SS is cheaper and probably faster than a timber wolf but I think that the timber wolf is a better production machine, It is already set up to be use with a conveyor , the log lift will save your back on large rounds. By the time you split big rounds with a maul or a vertical hydraulic splitter so that you can lift them on to a SS, you can have 2 or 3 rounds already split and loaded with a timber wolf . I'm not saying that a SS is not a good machine its just won't work as well for my operation.


----------



## STLfirewood (Sep 21, 2009)

Your right they are both good machine and it all depends on the type of wood you are splitting. I think most people who split for production cut smaller trees so They can handle them.

Scott


----------



## Moss Man (Sep 21, 2009)

I have the Hakki Pilke 1x37 Easy Firewood Processor and really can't say anything bad other than it has it's limitations as far as diameter(14.5") of wood it's capable of accepting. There are much larger machines made by them, but the prices rise very quickly. Over a hundred cords without a breakdown, changed a couple v-belts on the saw pulley and that's it. With good wood I can have a cord in the truck in 30 minutes or less.

Do I recommend getting one? There are too many variables to answer that. If you think about getting one, make sure you secure a source of wood that will work on the machine....that goes for any processor.


----------



## NC Firewood (Oct 24, 2009)

*Firewood Processors under 10 grand*

Been a while since I've been on but this summer I purchased a Wood-EZE from a guy around home, gently used. It's a PTO processor with a 28" saw 4 way splitter and hyd. winch to pull the logs, it came with a Tractor and a conveyor for $2500. They came from Kalamazoo or Twin lakes I think Michigan. I'll have some pics up very soon. Look around for some used stuff. It's hard to wear out a good processor.


----------



## leeallen (Feb 25, 2010)

*Hakki 1 x 37*

Moss Man, I also have a Hakki 1 x 37. Great little processor. I agree with the limitations you mentioned. I run mine easily with a 1961 Allis Chalmers tractor. I have a homemade 3 strand brow that feeds it which makes it easy handling 16 ft. hardwood.


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 25, 2010)

These guys sell a kit for this one man operation. 

$7900.00


http://www.firewoodprocessor.us/news.htm



They also have a youtube video. 


.

My opinion, for the price of their log rack, a $2k or less splitter, and a used grain conveyor, and the local cobble-it-together-wizard, a guy could be setup pretty darn well for working 100cords without working too hard, and it would be portable for working some homeowners 10cord truck load.

Granted, you'd need a piece of support equipment, like a tractor, but, the local cobble-fabricator could probably match up a winch, and frame to get the logs up onto the log rack until funds allowed for a capable wheeled machine.

When someone gets something working well, and offers good tips, good photos, I would be happy to send them some Franklins for that information.


----------



## Birddog1 (Feb 25, 2010)

timberwolf all the way!


----------



## blackdiesel (Mar 3, 2010)

Well what did you settle on??


----------



## Pcoz88 (Oct 13, 2018)

bump


----------



## VirginiaIron (Oct 13, 2018)

blackdiesel said:


> For that kind of money I would buy a TW-5 and a good saw. If I wanted new, I've got around 20k in my used timber wolf processor. started with a pro-cmx, then added a PTO driven pump and a hyd. saw, then a 140 hp power plant that runs on waste oil.


Sounds like a nice setup; Do you have pictures?


----------

